
The 10 Most Powerful Women in Silicon Valley - igriot
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_17080499?nclick_check=1
======
gsivil
<http://www.sanfranmag.com/story/adventures-marissa>

"The serious power and glam passions of Marissa Mayer, the gorgeously geeky
Googler who’s generating a new kind of Silicon Valley notoriety."

    
    
      An article that in the first look it may seem too lifestylish for HN ,but at the same time discusses in detail a lot about the early days of Google and the policy affecting power of Marissa Mayer.

